# march nadness video 2010 sudbury



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

thanks for the nice video Ted . looks like a real nice shoot. sudbury is a little far but i might consider it.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98qx4wqvQ10


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I knew that if I put it out there jd would link it up... thanks buddy .. someday I`ll call you for directions on how to do it...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt for the club...


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

thank you very much for reposting


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

Can't wait to see everyone there, new and old. There are some new suprises this year.....noone will be disappointed. Without giving it all away.....there will be *extremely *cool door prizes!!! Stay tuned for updates......

Remember! THE ELK IS GONNA GET YA!!!!!


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

OK!!! So I just got the go ahead and confirmation that APA is donating 2 new bows as door prizes for this years shoot... but this year there will be no vendors on site. sorry but I must comply with the school board's request.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

big al any word on your format of shooting order for your tourny for this year...


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

that their is going to be a new shooting format to make things move faster and with more ease


----------

